

Drone delivery to UPS - spiritplumber

We&#x27;ve been doing this since 2011, but since Amazon has done something similar recently, I figured I&#x27;d make another video.<p>Also, note the laser-cutter attachment to the 3D printer, I have just patented the design, it costs $200 and if I sell 20 I will open source the thing.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=urs68vf7ZFY
======
spiritplumber
I don't know guys. This has DIY, open hardware (the robot is open, just the
laser isn't - yet), 3d printers, robots, lasers, what's it take to get some
attention around here? Do I have to sell my stuff in bitcoins?

